# Modern elegant digital watches



## wizee

I'm mainly a mechanical watch guy, but I sometimes like digital watches. They're very practical and need zero care. I've had a Casio B640WB for a few years, and like its compact size, light weight, and zero worries nature. When all my mechanical watches are wound down and I'm in a rush to get out, it's easiest thing to grab. However, it's plastic case and hair pulling bracelet make it not very suitable for formal occasions.

I want a digital watch that's elegant enough to wear in a dressy environment. Something with a metal case and clean design. The Seiko SBPG series (SBPG001 and SBPG003) and Seiko SBFG series would satisfy my requirements perfectly, but unfortunately they've been discontinued. Back in the 1980s, many elegant digital watches were made, but they've become a rare thing today. I want a modern piece. I don't like smart watches - I don't want another gadget requiring frequent charging and giving me endless notifications. I want something that will last me decades.

The closest thing I could find today is the Pulsar PQ2011, but it's very bulky (47mm case diameter, 13.5mm thick). I want something much more discreet. Do any companies make something similar to the Seiko SBPG series today? Are there any new Seikos replacing the SBPG that I'm unaware of?


----------



## GaryK30

Maybe this thread will give you some ideas.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/most-attractive-digital-current-production-3982202.html


----------



## yankeexpress

STW-1000










DW-5600BB



















Format 4 titanium


----------



## Funwith

How about a Casio DB-E30? Although I don't know if it's still being produced.


----------



## kostependrhs

Well, you 're asking for something that simply does not exist.
Digital watches are 99.9% made of plastic. Metal cases are very rare. These rare exceptions are usually f...... huge and ugly.
Or they cost silly money (like seiko SBFG series, and they 're huge watches too).

I have only found this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/metal-case-last-2815434.html
(read till the end for links)

Recently i got the black version of this one too. Looks much better than the photos. It is a metal (plated brass) case but i do not recommend it as it has rather poor readability: Retro series


----------



## Funwith

Another suggestion: the Garmin Fenix 5 series. 
G-Shock Mudmaster vs Garmin Fenix Series - Page 2


----------



## cpgatbyu

Funwith said:


> Another suggestion: the Garmin Fenix 5 series.


It doesn't meet the OP's size specs.


----------



## no-time

As we all know, digital watches out-last most other watches, I had a Solar Atomic ProTrek for years, they just work, but similar to the OP's needs, i'm not keen on the rugged looks. I could not find a classy looking digital either, some of the G-Shocks designs are awful! But I came across a Tissot Solar Expert its very good, but very expensive for a Quartz watch, its the closest fit to your requirement.

Some of the newer ProTreks PRW-7000 have a more refined look but still a little bulky.

This opens a massive opportunity for us WUS member to start a new project, an elegant digital watch:
- costs less then an auto watch
- less maintenance
- elagant
- lasts potentially a lifetime!


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

One word - Ventura


----------



## ronalddheld

no-time said:


> As we all know, digital watches out-last most other watches, I had a Solar Atomic ProTrek for years, they just work, but similar to the OP's needs, i'm not keen on the rugged looks. I could not find a classy looking digital either, some of the G-Shocks designs are awful! But I came across a Tissot Solar Expert its very good, but very expensive for a Quartz watch, its the closest fit to your requirement.
> 
> Some of the newer ProTreks PRW-7000 have a more refined look but still a little bulky.
> 
> This opens a massive opportunity for us WUS member to start a new project, an elegant digital watch:
> - costs less then an auto watch
> - less maintenance
> - elagant
> - lasts potentially a lifetime!


Sure, if we could agree. Thermocompensated RF and/or GPS. Solar or multiyear battery. Selectable display fields.


----------



## cuthbert

wizee said:


> I'm mainly a mechanical watch guy, but I sometimes like digital watches. They're very practical and need zero care. I've had a Casio B640WB for a few years, and like its compact size, light weight, and zero worries nature. When all my mechanical watches are wound down and I'm in a rush to get out, it's easiest thing to grab. However, it's plastic case and hair pulling bracelet make it not very suitable for formal occasions.
> 
> I want a digital watch that's elegant enough to wear in a dressy environment. Something with a metal case and clean design. The Seiko SBPG series (SBPG001 and SBPG003) and Seiko SBFG series would satisfy my requirements perfectly, but unfortunately they've been discontinued. Back in the 1980s, many elegant digital watches were made, but they've become a rare thing today. I want a modern piece. I don't like smart watches - I don't want another gadget requiring frequent charging and giving me endless notifications. I want something that will last me decades.
> 
> The closest thing I could find today is the Pulsar PQ2011, but it's very bulky (47mm case diameter, 13.5mm thick). I want something much more discreet. Do any companies make something similar to the Seiko SBPG series today? Are there any new Seikos replacing the SBPG that I'm unaware of?


Probably the most elegant digital watch in production is the G shock GW5000, it does have a metal case (tough you can't see it), can be purchased with a combi bracelet and the color pattern makes it look good with formal or smart casual dress code.


----------



## Ron521

Seiko offers their STP series...Amazon and Jomashop have several variants...here are the 013 and 015 models. They appear to use the same modules as some Pulsars, but the Seiko is in a slightly smaller case, about 43mm.


----------



## mooncameras

Here is a nice digital










Guardian of the Porta Stellaria is time


----------



## stockae92

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> One word - Ventura


I agree and voted with my wallet

Kappa


















Sigma


----------



## Rocket1991

How about Nixon Re-run?


----------



## Eric.S

Wait for the GMW-B5000


----------



## John MS

One of the truly elegant modern digital watches is the Junghans Mega 1000. It came in positive or negative display with strap or bracelet. Although it is no longer in production nice examples can be found.


----------



## primus

Garmin Descent MK1


----------



## Pimmsley

I'm with you OP... would love a classic 70/80's style and sized metal cased casio/Seiko/pulsar 

Bought a few casio re-issues that looked great until the chrome paint wears to the grey plastic in daily use.


----------



## Ard

There are a few of these on the auction at this time, modern, elegant, check and check.

















They aren't cheap but then they don't look cheap either, if I were after a digital I'd have one of those.


----------



## Pimmsley

If either of these came in metal I would buy again immediately...


----------



## ronalddheld

That TAG is a nice watch.


----------



## ronalddheld

Eric.S said:


> Wait for the GMW-B5000


Would do the gold one, if the weight were not ~160 grams.


----------



## John MS

And Braun apparently still has a few elegant digitals in their lineup.

https://www.braun-clocks.com/watches/digital.html


----------



## Fergfour

Here's my Braun


----------



## Fergfour

These might be called elegant by some


----------



## Ard

ronalddheld said:


> That TAG is a nice watch.


Sorry for not resizing the pictures, they were way too big almost un-viewable .

















Oh yeah, regardless of what a Tag hater may say I would spring for one of them in a heartbeat.


----------



## Rocket1991

i have several Seiko from 1979 and 1981. Very nice, slim, light and more dress than many modern watches. Timex Atlantis 1985 is steel and nice, but it already as thick as Casio G-Shock DW-5600. I like modern take on all steel Casio, but it way too heavy and expensive. 
Pulsar offer some nice models:
PQ2063X1-l







P5A030X1-l








There are some nice variations:















All pictures from Pulsar website. All could be found between 200-300$. Not sure they worth it, but it would be nice to hold one in hand. All stainless steel, mineral glass and full digital watch functionality. Although they are big.


----------



## Fergfour

> yeah, regardless of what a Tag hater may say I would spring for one of them in a heartbeat.


I have no reason to hate Tag, but that negative display looks very faint, like many negative display G's. For that price I would want better legibility.


----------



## Eric.S

ronalddheld said:


> Would do the gold one, if the weight were not ~160 grams.


I'd do the silver one in a heartbeat if it weren't for the weight either....


----------



## Fergfour

Eric.S said:


> I'd do the silver one in a heartbeat if it weren't for the weight either....


It's heavy for a square, some guys regularly wear squares that are less than half that weight. That's one of the reasons they like it, they hardly know its there. That being said, I have a couple of squares in the 150gm range and when first putting them on it's very noticeable, after a day at the office I'm pretty much used to it. Still, I bet some early adopters might be taken aback at first and it'll probably be one of the top reasons for selling it on.


----------



## stockae92

I kinda dig these 



Rocket1991 said:


> P5A030X1-l
> View attachment 12985455
> 
> 
> There are some nice variations:
> View attachment 12985457


----------



## Rocket1991

Found another one:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f105/review-casio-i-range-irw-m200-3737386.html
Casio IRW-M200-LTM-1 JR















not in production any more


----------



## scrumpypaul

Brauns


http://imgur.com/8oHIq




http://imgur.com/mER0N


----------



## James Haury

I would like to see something like this.It's relatively small but not too small and thin enough to fit under a cuff. I bought this on the off chance it might work with a new battery .It doesn't. I consider the price a donation to a worthy charity. Mouse over the photo for specifications.- I just found this NIXON-http://www.nixon.com/us/en/base/A1107.html?dwvar_A1107_color=897#start=1


----------



## James Haury

This NIXON is 125 USD and 38 mm. -http://www.nixon.com/us/en/base/A1107.html?dwvar_A1107_color=897#start=1 It comes in other finishes too.


----------



## James Haury

<a data-cke-saved-href="http://www.nixon.com/us/en/re-run/A158.html?dwvar_A158_color=502" href="http://www.nixon.com/us/en/re-run/A158.html?dwvar_A158_color=502">


----------



## Rocket1991

James Haury said:


> View attachment 13000035
> This NIXON is 125 USD and 38 mm. -Base | Men's Watches | Nixon Watches and Premium Accessories It comes in other finishes too.


I thought about it, too. Nice small, stainless steel and only caveat (based on my experience with Nixon ReRun) you should see and *hear* it in person. May change your mind. ReRun was too quiet.


----------



## Fergfour

Picked up a used one of these recently:


----------



## Krsitoffer

This one is pretty understated in my opinion.


----------



## Rocket1991

Krsitoffer said:


> This one is pretty understated in my opinion.
> View attachment 13024151


It's a cool watch. It an impressive watch. I dare to call it Bladerunner office casual. Although original had very simple Microna watch.


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Fergfour said:


> Picked up a used one of these recently:
> 
> View attachment 13018971


They're very nice, just hope you have better luck with the scrolling button than I did. In went through three watches all were a little off,didnt respond or were not smooth enuf. Enjoy

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

aboutTIME1028 said:


> They're very nice, just hope you have better luck with the scrolling button than I did. In went through three watches all were a little off,didnt respond or were not smooth enuf. Enjoy


Not expecting any issues, we'll see I guess. I have a black model that seems to work well enough.


----------



## cuthbert

Another candidate:

????????.?? - ???? ???????? ?? (? ??????)


----------



## ronalddheld

cuthbert said:


> Another candidate:
> 
> ????????.?? - ???? ???????? ?? (? ??????)


Ask me later, and I might be able to say: yea or nay.


----------



## Fergfour

Rocket1991 said:


> It's a cool watch. It an impressive watch. I dare to call it Bladerunner office casual. Although original had very simple Microna watch.


I love the case on the Wired. It's the rest I can't get past, the digits are just too small for me.


----------



## cuthbert

ronalddheld said:


> Ask me later, and I might be able to say: yea or nay.


That's a eerie design for sure....I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Rocket1991

Seiko:
Seiko SBPG003







SDGA001







SDGA007


----------



## Drewdoog

This interests me: Nixon Unit
View attachment 13055447

at 44.5mm it might be big for some


----------



## lanjim

Rocket1991 said:


> Seiko:
> Seiko SBPG003
> View attachment 13045697
> 
> SDGA001
> View attachment 13045699
> 
> SDGA007
> View attachment 13045701


Class...

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

New Fossil
Stainless steel claimed. Comes in gold and steel


----------



## Rocket1991

Nike Men's C0007-001 TITitanium , mineral glass


----------



## Fergfour

In my opinion, the Fossil looks more "elegant" than the Nike. More traditional anyway.


----------



## Rocket1991

Fergfour said:


> In my opinion, the Fossil looks more "elegant" than the Nike. More traditional anyway.


Agree.
I still want to see Fossil face to face. among other things Fossil is more subtle statue watch (although bracelet is 22mm).
Nike looks more like robot from "the day the earth stood still"


----------



## Rocket1991

For me most elegant watches belong to days past, thus not belong to this thread.


----------



## Rocket1991

Adidas ADH1828


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Fergfour

I like those colored buttons  I think the Fossil has a relatively small case, something like 38mm. Definitely more in line with watch sizes of yesterday.


----------



## Chascomm

How about a Technochas ChN-01?



















It's slim, elegant, discrete, has all the essential functions, and instructions are available in English.


----------



## Rocket1991

Russian / Belorussian watches. I owned them back in the day. They do fit the bill. In a same manner as





















The only problem with them is stigma of budget watch. Not so much visible in case of 
B640WB-1BVTBut the moment you feel plastic in your hands, part of the magic is gone. At least if further away from you.
don't get me wrong i do own a158 as well as some fine example of 80-s Seiko. You see and feel the difference.


----------



## Cobia

The Flud boombox would be my choice.


----------



## Rocket1991

Cobia said:


> The Flud boombox would be my choice.
> 
> View attachment 13103603
> 
> View attachment 13103605


Don't have shoulder pads big enough to wear it!


----------



## stockae92

Nice! I like it. That reminds of the robot transformer thing watches. 



Cobia said:


> The Flud boombox would be my choice.
> 
> View attachment 13103603
> 
> View attachment 13103605


----------



## Chascomm

Rocket1991 said:


> Russian / Belorussian watches. I owned them back in the day. They do fit the bill. In a same manner as...
> ...But the moment you feel plastic in your hands, part of the magic is gone.


No, that is the difference between a silver-painted plastic Casio and an all-metal Belorussian watch. Technochas have recently introduced a couple of plastic models, but they are visibly plastic. All their gold and silver tone cases are solid metal, not plastic.

Come to think of it, I don't recall ever seeing a Soviet/Russian/Belorussian metal-paint-over-plastic watch.


----------



## Rocket1991

I had Electronica 55/56 back in 1992-95. I know exactly what they are. At the time for me they were far better choice than Slava or some other russian made watches. They did replace my 1991 Raketa 24 hr watch. Which was not looked at as elegant or special, but rather queer at the time. You rather not show this one (24hr) while been asked what time is it. It could count as insult. 
B640 Casio does not look plastic. Bracelet does not look light (although it is steel). I pointed to perception part of elegance. How you see it and how people around you see it. There is no visual difference between Casio A158 and old Electronica. Also, i saw A158 been sold at rather exquisitely hipster oriented store. It all part of perception. Casio for that matter pushes old like models in different color combos.


----------



## cuthbert

Rocket1991 said:


> I had Electronica 55/56 back in 1992-95. I know exactly what they are. At the time for me they were far better choice than Slava or some other russian made watches. They did replace my 1991 Raketa 24 hr watch. Which was not looked at as elegant or special, but rather queer at the time. You rather not show this one (24hr) while been asked what time is it. It could count as insult.
> B640 Casio does not look plastic. Bracelet does not look light (although it is steel). I pointed to perception part of elegance. How you see it and how people around you see it. There is no visual difference between Casio A158 and old Electronica. Also, i saw A158 been sold at rather exquisitely hipster oriented store. It all part of perception. Casio for that matter pushes old like models in different color combos.


They are different..Elektronikas look better and feel definitely better.


----------



## Rocket1991

Yep, there is nothing like real metal.


----------



## Rocket1991

void watches


----------



## cuthbert

Rocket1991 said:


> Yep, there is nothing like real metal.


BTW we are talking to Technochas and it appears Luch can make stainless steel cases for Elektronikas...perhaps it might be of interest for the people of this board.


----------



## Rocket1991

Back in the days (1992-4) Belorussian factory was really busy. Among other things they put a lot of "crystal" designs. Cleaner and less cluttered glass would be probably better than stainless case. It is cheaper production vise. With all inscriptions it more regular digital watch and less elegant. They used to to put good TiN on Electronica.


----------



## Rocket1991

At the time country was in hyperinflation and it was safer and more fun to have your money put into watch (new) wear it for a month or so and than sell it. After next income just get new one. I kind-a recall at least 6 color schemes i was looking at.


----------



## Chascomm

cuthbert said:


> BTW we are talking to Technochas and it appears Luch can make stainless steel cases for Elektronikas...perhaps it might be of interest for the people of this board.


I'm keen. Definitely.

Do you have any information on the kind of design that is being offered?


----------



## cuthbert

Chascomm said:


> I'm keen. Definitely.
> 
> Do you have any information on the kind of design that is being offered?


Waiting for the sketches....


----------



## Rocket1991

Alba Same as Pulsar


----------



## Rocket1991

Casio put together new set of colors:
A168WEM-7







A168WEGM-9







A168WEM-1







A168WEM-2


----------



## DBCMan

Those new Casios are fairly pricey still, but I'm digging the colors.


----------



## DBCMan




----------



## Rocket1991

Bit old school and retro futuristic!


----------



## Rocket1991

Braun


----------



## Victorv

Rocket1991 said:


> Braun
> View attachment 13146495


Nice one, still in production?

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Rocket1991 said:


> Bit old school and retro futuristic!


The EOS is the small side at 34.7mm, but with steel case and bracelet you probably won't forget you're wearing it. The digits are nice and big! I wonder how loud the alarm is and how the backlight looks?


----------



## Rocket1991

Victorv said:


> Nice one, still in production?
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


Not anymore.
https://www.braun-clocks.com/watches/digital.html
analog digital is and it really affordable


----------



## Rocket1991

I finding many watches are out of production run. Is there no demand for elegant digital watches?
I am not seeing them on the wrist around me, that for sure.


----------



## Rocket1991

Guess digital


----------



## ronalddheld

Rocket1991 said:


> Guess digital
> View attachment 13213091


Can you tell us more details about that watch?


----------



## Fergfour

Just Google "Guess digital watch" Lot of sites, images, videos, ....


----------



## yankeexpress

Sporty elegance.....Marlin


----------



## Rocket1991

Of the truly elegant watches i mark 1981 Seiko 6 digit stainless, but it hardly modern.


----------



## DBCMan

ODM


----------



## Rocket1991

DBCMan said:


> ODM
> 
> View attachment 13219421
> 
> 
> View attachment 13219419


Great additions to the thread!


----------



## Rocket1991

Spovan
Chinese manufacturer of ABC watches. Claim to have thinnest one around. Judging by back shot with hatch for CR2032 battery it should be very light weight watch. 
I liked look of it.





















Did someone on the forum had any experience with them?


----------



## zabat

-------------------double post--------------------------
Arrgh, how do you edit a double post to remove the pics? Sorry about that. Mods, if you see this, please delete it. Thanks.


----------



## zabat

Rocket1991 said:


> back shot with hatch.
> View attachment 13236405


The model with the hatch seems to have a different mount, making aftermarket bands problematic. But the model with the bands looks convincing. Here's what I found on Am*zon.ca (and what is that line at 12 o'clock on the back for?!?!?):
View attachment 13244823

View attachment 13244827

I did like the hatch idea, which reminds me of the early Swatches, very user friendly. And I'm really liking the SS case, and anodized red button. Quite the bargain too. Thanks for finding this brand. Because I really need another watch... Heh


----------



## ronalddheld

Double posts seem to be a problem in many fora.


----------



## TheTy

Rocket1991 said:


> Alba Same as Pulsar
> View attachment 13120049
> 
> View attachment 13120051


Would you happen to have the model # of the bracelet model?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

TheTy said:


> Would you happen to have the model # of the bracelet model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Just google digital alba

Alba A5A003X1 Gents Digital Metal Watch


----------



## caktaylor

zabat said:


> The model with the hatch seems to have a different mount, making aftermarket bands problematic. But the model with the bands looks convincing. Here's what I found on Am*zon.ca (and what is that line at 12 o'clock on the back for?!?!?):
> View attachment 13244823
> 
> View attachment 13244827
> 
> I did like the hatch idea, which reminds me of the early Swatches, very user friendly. And I'm really liking the SS case, and anodized red button. Quite the bargain too. Thanks for finding this brand. Because I really need another watch... Heh


It kind of has a Suunto Elementum Terra vibe. If the description is correct, then that line at the 12 o'clock position may be related to the barometer.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

I was attracted to Spovan by clean design and small frame. 
Black one also have a hole. I do agree with caktaylor hole and line is probably related to barometer.


----------



## ram71

Only if the Casio A168WA-1 had a steel case. o|


----------



## zabat

caktaylor said:


> ...If the description is correct, then that line at the 12 o'clock position may be related to the barometer.





Rocket1991 said:


> ...I do agree with caktaylor hole and line is probably related to barometer.


Yes, now that I know what to look for, I see that the black one has a hole at the 9 o'clock position. But the black one's hole seems less likely to be blocked by the wearer's skin. And the 12 o'clock hole looks a bit uncomfortable. Barometer seems likely. Thanks for that.



ram71 said:


> Only if the Casio A168WA-1 had a steel case.


Yeah, Casio needs to bring back the metal cases. What a huge untapped market! Although, the GWM-B5000 is a start... Surely you guys realize that that that was only the start of a flood of metal cased digitals.

I am eagerly awaiting the GWM-B6900, with vibration snooze, metal case and bezel, and Vostok style back (far superior to mere screwbacks). In titanium. With zulu adapters. Positive display, large numbers, negative LED backlight (ready for a GITD tape mod). Time visible in all modes...


----------



## zabat

caktaylor said:


> ...If the description is correct, then that line at the 12 o'clock position may be related to the barometer.





Rocket1991 said:


> ...I do agree with caktaylor hole and line is probably related to barometer.


Yes, now that I know what to look for, I see that the black one has a hole at the 9 o'clock position. But the black one's hole seems less likely to be blocked by the wearer's skin. And the 12 o'clock hole looks a bit uncomfortable. Barometer seems likely. Thanks for that.



ram71 said:


> Only if the Casio A168WA-1 had a steel case.


Yeah, Casio needs to bring back the metal cases. What a huge untapped market! Although, the GWM-B5000 is a start... Surely you guys realize that that that was only the start of a flood of metal cased digitals.

I am eagerly awaiting the GWM-B6900, with vibration snooze, metal case and bezel, and Vostok style back (far superior to mere screwbacks, since the gasket is wider and more robust, and not subject to shearing forces). In titanium. With zulu adapters. Positive display, large numbers, negative LED backlight (ready for a GITD tape mod). Time visible in all modes...


----------



## caktaylor

I took a photo of the back of my Suunto Elementim Terra...










You can see that, although shaped differently, the sensor is also in the 12 o'clock position.

I don't think it would be uncomfortable on the wrist. It looks like it is flush with the back of the watch. The sensor is not at all noticeable on my Elementum.

The black plastic watch appears to be Spovan's take on the Suunto Core. Here is the back of my Core. You can see the sensor placement and the easy open back for quick battery changes...










Again, it's super comfortable and the sensor is not at all noticeable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zabat

OMG! I just realized that the line at 12 o 'clock is recessed, and not protruding. It's like one of those illusions that once you see it, you can't unsee it. So, it is probably comfortable.


----------



## Rocket1991

ram71 said:


> Only if the Casio A168WA-1 had a steel case. o|


In your dreams!
It's not cheap watch as such, but even Casio nostalgic takes B640







rocks lousy plastic case and thin light bracelet.


----------



## wtma

This Alba has metal case and bracelet (most likely coated brass), but it's vintage though.


----------



## Rocket1991

wtma said:


> This Alba has metal case and bracelet (most likely coated brass), but it's vintage though.
> 
> View attachment 13252567


What year this alba is? i know modern ones have solid metal case and bracelet, but they not cheap. more 200-300$


----------



## ram71

zabat said:


> Yes, now that I know what to look for, I see that the black one has a hole at the 9 o'clock position. But the black one's hole seems less likely to be blocked by the wearer's skin. And the 12 o'clock hole looks a bit uncomfortable. Barometer seems likely. Thanks for that.
> 
> Yeah, Casio needs to bring back the metal cases. What a huge untapped market! Although, the GWM-B5000 is a start... Surely you guys realize that that that was only the start of a flood of metal cased digitals.
> 
> I am eagerly awaiting the GWM-B6900, with vibration snooze, metal case and bezel, and Vostok style back (far superior to mere screwbacks, since the gasket is wider and more robust, and not subject to shearing forces). In titanium. With zulu adapters. Positive display, large numbers, negative LED backlight (ready for a GITD tape mod). Time visible in all modes...


I'd get one of the steel G-Shocks in a jiffy, only if I was not saving up for my grail.


----------



## Carrot01

not sure if this still qualifies for a modern digital, but my Mega 1000 is a real favorite for me


----------



## wtma

Rocket1991 said:


> What year this alba is? i know modern ones have solid metal case and bracelet, but they not cheap. more 200-300$


I have no idea, sorry. But my guess it's from the 90's. I bought it off a local collector for as cheap as $40 several months ago.

I've got another which I think is very elegant, and it's all metal. Seiko C153 calculator watch, NOS still occasionally pops up on ebay for around $150-200. NOS parts (display, buttons pad, case, etc.) are also still plenty available, so it can be a fun project watch.


----------



## stockae92

This one is my weirdo digital watch


----------



## DBCMan

Casio EDB-110F


----------



## Rocket1991

DBCMan said:


> Casio EDB-110F


Wow!


----------



## d_rocketeer

My digital Fossil with its cuff style leather strap.


----------



## Mitch100

The Casio i-Range watches are very elegant, all SS or titanium and only 8 mm thick. Many functions, including solar and atomic, in such a small package.

#







Mitch


----------



## Rocket1991

Gucci


----------



## catmandogmany

double post


----------



## catmandogmany

i fixsed ALBA(SEIKO) W136-4A20, Journal Standard F-91W.
they running goood! and i'm running with them today, and i got learn something.
i'm not a machine, runnig with watches, it feel just...tired.


----------



## Carrot01

that fossil looks cool


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## wtma

I just picked up one of those too...


----------

